# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Problem me Ë ne webpage

## The Pathfinder

Kam nje faqe interneti te ndertuar ne joomla.
Por kur i bej share ndonje artikulli ne facebook, shkronja "ë" nuk me del ë por karaktere te ndryshme.

Cmund te bej per kete?

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Ndoshta duhet të caktosh të njëjtin kodim shkronjash në të dy sistemet. Nuk di të të them gjë konkretisht, sepse nuk kam përvojë me asnjërin prej sistemeve. Por duket se është problem mospërputhjeje kodimi për shkronjat. Unicode do të duhej të ishte zgjedhja më afatgjatë.

----------

